
Amber Rudd: UK viewers of online terrorist material face up to 15 years in jail - showsover
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/oct/03/amber-rudd-viewers-of-online-terrorist-material-face-15-years-in-jail
======
Animats
_" possessing information likely to be useful to a terrorist"_

That's extremely broad. It could cover how-to material on almost anything with
destructive potential, from guns to trucks to software.

The UK is moving to reduce the rights of its subjects as part of Brexit. [1]
"UN high commissioner for human rights recently issued strong words against
May’s call for human rights to be overturned if they were to “get in the way”
of the fight against terror”."

[1]
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/14/britis...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jul/14/british-
citizens-human-rights-brexit)

------
mmjaa
Terrorism now. Whats next, "unsavoury religious texts unapproved by the
state"?

This is a slippery slope, people. But we already know that the UK is well and
truly, deeply, sequestered in the abyss.

~~~
hedonistbot
You don't need a "next", the definition is broad enough to include anything a
government would like to prosecute right now.

------
neverminder
Clicked a few times on a wrong link? That's 15 years in the can for you, you
filthy terrorist. If this idiot has her way the future looks about as exciting
as Auschwitz.

------
drcongo
Amber Rudd is an imbecile.

